# Gleaming Kleen - Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Bulk of correction carried out using Menz 3.02 on a Megs polishing pad with some areas requiring a cutting pad






























































































































Paint refined using Menz 205


















Once refinement stages were complete paint was wiped down with IPA and then Nanolex Premuim Sealant was applied. Wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn, tyres dressed with swissvax Pneu. Exhaiusts cleaned with Autosol and then protected with Blackfire All Metal Sealant.
















































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work mate on a big car.:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed chap:thumb:

Sports exhaust too


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great Jay, nice honest correction pics as always :thumb:

Neil


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Amazing work as usual :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking good mate, i take it that the paint was quite soft?

Tim did one a while back and he said the paint was super hard.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent work great finish


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> looking good mate, i take it that the paint was quite soft?
> 
> Tim did one a while back and he said the paint was super hard.


it wasnt that soft...menz 3.02 was used and some panels took 2-3 hits:thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Excellent work mate


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Superb work on a very attractive car.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work and very nice pictures! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic stuff, still the best looking saloon around, now looking as it should.:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic work once again Jay, never fail to impress!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks super


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very good work.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

What an excellent finish.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Excellent work:thumb::thumb:love these motors:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

FrazzleTC said:


> Superb work on a very attractive car.





Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work and very nice pictures! :thumb:





ChrisST said:


> Fantastic stuff, still the best looking saloon around, now looking as it should.:thumb:





dsms said:


> Fantastic work once again Jay, never fail to impress!





gb270 said:


> Great work looks super





PIT said:


> Very good work.





tdekany said:


> What an excellent finish.:thumb::thumb::thumb:





WHIZZER said:


> Looks great





Theval said:


> Excellent work:thumb::thumb:love these motors:thumb:


Thanks guys:thumb::thumb::thumb::driver:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

right looking ganster looking motor hell of a shine to it outside, amazing the difference light makes inside it looks to have a sharp flec to the paint but outside looks soild black either way cracking job


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Simply Superb work! :argie:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A superb job with stunning results :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great stuff Jay, monster car that.

Gav


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice work jay..top notch..

may i know what you use for cleaning and dressing interior especially all the rubberized items such as buttons?

cheers


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking correction :argie:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie:

That's an awesome car and awesome Job Jay..

Any interior shots??? do they still do that beautiful trade mark clock??


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

blackjz said:


> very nice work jay..top notch..
> 
> may i know what you use for cleaning and dressing interior especially all the rubberized items such as buttons?
> 
> cheers


If interior plastics and rubber are not too grubby 1z ****pit Premium - it cleans and leaves behind a layer of protection and leaves a nice matt finish



PaulN said:


> Cracking correction :argie:


Cheers Paul



123quackers said:


> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> That's an awesome car and awesome Job Jay..
> 
> Any interior shots??? do they still do that beautiful trade mark clock??


Thanks - sorry no interior shots


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always mate, car looks mint.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------

